# Cape Town Airport - Bus into City



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

My husband and I go every year to Stanford, Western Cape where we have a home. In January we shall be doing things a little differently. We arrive in Cape Town early in the morning on Friday 6 January on BA from London to go and stay in the Cape Heritage Hotel for 3 nights after which we fly to Windhoek to start 18 days travelling (all arranged and paid for up front). We do not want to rent a car for Cape Town as we want to be tourists for a change. Does anyone know if the much heralded bus service from Cape Town to the airport is now up and running smoothly? Any information on the best and safest way from the Airport to the city and back would be much appreciated.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I should have checked the hotel webiste first. I have found they have a shuttle bus service. Someone else might find this information useful in the future. Also, last year we stayed at the Cape Town Airport Hotel as we had an early flight to Vic Falls. We were able to leave our car in the hotel's secure carpark for a few nights free of charge.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks I'll bear it in mind for the future.


----------

